#  Ernährung >   UMFRAGE - MEINE ERNÄHRUNG UND ICH... >

## michmay

Neuer Monat - neue Umfrage....  :Zwinker:  
Ich möchte mal gerne wissen, ob Euch gesunde Ernährung wichtig ist oder eher nicht?! 
Würde mich freuen, wenn viele an der Umfrage teilnehmen!  
Aaaalso, Antwort A oodder BÄÄ?  :Grin:

----------


## puschenattel

Hallo, es mag sich zwar bescheuert anhören, aber ich achte auf meine ernährung. Falls es gelesen wurde, ich habe ein ziemliches übergewicht, vornehmlich durch nächtliche fressanfälle. Wenn ich da am essen war, hab ich nur auf eins geguckt:möglichst viele Kalorien!!!Ich habe die sorte medikamente runtergefahren, die dafür wohl mit zuständig sind und meine nächtlichen aggressionen in richtung Kühlschrank verringerten sich.
Drückt mir mal die daumen, dass das mit derfdh "diät" weiter gut geht
lg puschenattel

----------


## michmay

Hallo puschenattel! 
Die Daumen sind fest gedrückt....  :Zwinker:   
Wenn Du Dich doch gesund ernährst, ist ein erster Grundstein gelegt und wie man liest, möchtest Du ja auch selber etwas an Deinem Gewicht verändern. Setze Dich nicht unter Druck und dann wirds sicherlich klappen...  :Zwinker:  
Liebe Grüße,
Micha

----------


## chaosbarthi

Hi Lichtenberg, 
für mich fehlt da eigentlich eine Ankreuz-Rubrik. Einerseits schränken einige Erkrankungen die Möglichkeiten der gesunden Ernährung deutlich ein und andererseits ist gesunde Ernährung mitunter auch ein finanzielles Thema. So können z. b. viele Stoma-Träger vieles, was gesund ist, nicht mehr essen und auf meine Person gemünzt: Nach einem Jahr Krankenstand ist das Geld zum umfangreichen Einkaufen oft nicht mehr da. Ich kenne mittlerweile viele Tage, an denen der Kühlschrank leer war. Ein Supermarktbrot und ein Paket Schmelzkäse dazu ist wesentlich leichter zu erwerben und macht länger satt als frisches Obst und Gemüse. Ich kreuze also "Hauptsache, es macht satt" an. 
@puschenattel: Daumen sind gedrückt  :Smiley:    :Zwinker:  LG chaosbarthi

----------


## StarBuG

Ich nehm C  :Grin:  
Es ist schon von Vorteil, Administrator zu sein hehe
Ne mal im Ernst, finde eine neutrale Antwort fehlte noch  :Zwinker:

----------


## michmay

Hi Micha, 
stimmt, die neutrale Antwort ist mir durch die Lappen gegangen, sorry....  :Grin:  
Danke, dass Du das für mich erledigt hast...  :Zwinker:

----------


## Monsti

Hi, 
wie Chaos bin ja auch ich Ileostomaträgerin und Verwachsungsbauchgeplante. Damit muss ich zwangsläufig sehr auf meine Ernährung achten, wobei diese aber nicht die ist, die man landläufig als "gesund" bezeichnet. Ich muss vollkommen ballaststofffrei essen, kann außer Kartoffeln kein Gemüse verdauen, kann außer Erdbeeren, geschabten Äpfeln und Bananen kein Obst essen und bin aufgrund einer ausgeprägten Malabsorption (Kurzdarmsyndrom) und erheblicher Flüssigkeitsverluste über das Stoma von parenteraler Zusatzernährung abhängig. 
Ich habe nichtsdestotrotz beim ersten Punkt abgestimmt, weil die anderen erst recht nicht passten. 
Grüßle von
Angie

----------


## Obelix1962

Tolle Umfrage, 
als Typ II er kommt es nämlich schwer darauf an das du dich an die Regeln
haltest.  :bravo_2_cut: 
Zuwiederhandlungen werden mit wirklich extrem höheren Zuckerwerten
bestraft z.B. 1 Berliner (Krapfen mit Konfitürefüllung und Zucker oben drauf)
Abbauzeit für den Körper ca. 48 Stunden und eine Erhöhung des Zuckerwertes
um 120.  :teasing_new: 
Wie man sieht  :loser_3_cut:   :hurt:   :zombi_grave:  für einen Diabetiker gar nicht so einfach. 
Sch..Zucker hat auch noch Nebenwirkungen   :emot35_stars:   :emot35_stars:   :emot35_stars:   :emot35_stars:   :emot35_stars: 
(Bei Problemen wenden sie sich an Ihren Arzt des Vertrauens oder Ihren teuren Apotheker) 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Dia

Hallo Lichtenberg! 
Ich habe mit A ......war doch A oder?!...na egal, abgestimmt. Wie Monsti und chaosbarthi bin auch ich Trägerin eines Ileostomas. Da ich eine chronisch entzündliche Darmerkrankung habe, muss ich darauf achten, weil ich nicht sehr viele Lebensmittel vertrage. Also denke ich mal, dass ich da schon richtig abgestimmt habe, weil mir sonst bei dem einen oder anderen Lebensmittel ein Darmverschluss drohen kann. Faserreiche und ballaststoffreiche Nahrungsmittel kommen für mich nicht in Frage. Natürlich nimmt man auch Schmerzen in Kauf, wenn man doch mal Appetit auf einen frischen Salat hat, aber dies läst man ganz schnell wieder sein, da die Nebenwirkungen fatal sind und ich dann 2-3 Tage brauche, bis wieder alles so halbwegs seinen Gang geht. Für mich heißt es in Maßen und nicht in Massen und vor allem immer wieder Austesten, was mein Darm verträgt und was ich lieber bleiben lassen sollte! 
Überwacht wird es von meinem HA, so dass mein Körper keine Mangelzustände aufweist, sollte dies doch der Fall sein, da ein kranker Darm nicht mehr alle lebenswichtigen Vitamine und MIneralstoffe aufnehmen kann (da für die Verdauung und Aufnahme wichtige Darmabschnitte fehlen), so lasse ich mir dann immer eine Ergänungsnahrung, die alles enthält, verschreiben. 
Einen schönen Tag wünscht Euch Dia!

----------


## Küken

Ich achte schon sehr auf meien Ernährung... 
Hab früher maximal nen Liter getrunken am Tag, bis mir ein Kumpel der selbst mal dehydriert im KH lag den Kopf gewaschen hat. 
Seit diesem Zeitpunkt trinke ich bis zu vier Liter am Tag und als ich merkte das es mir damit viel besser geht, hab ich auch angefangen auf meine Ernährung zu achten. 
Jetzt Funzzt das schon von ganz allein und abgesehen von dem momentanen Eisenmangel, geht es mir bestens... Und hatte noch nei irgendwelche Probs..  
Lg Küken

----------


## michmay

@Obelix1962: 
Hast Du schonmal an einer Diätberatung teilgenommen? Auch Diabetiker, gerade bei TYP 2, können noch mit Genuss zulangen....Wenn mans richtig macht, natürlich....  :Zwinker:  
@Küken: 
Wow, ich wäre froh, wenn ich 4 Liter Flüssigkeit am Tag runter kriegen würde, bin schon ganz happy, wenn es mal 2 Liter sind.  :Grin:  Was trinkst Du denn alles so? 
Liebe Grüße,
Micha

----------


## Obelix1962

Als leidenschaftlicher, 
"ich koch lieber selbst, weil ich wissen will was im Teller   :plate_1:  so rumschwimmt" lieber Micha habe ich auch selbstverständlich an einer sogenannten Diätberatung teilgenommen  :zk_hear_3_cut: (Schmunzel  :a_plain111:  , Lach  :pointing02:  , Gähn  :night_rise:  ...die Zeit hät ich auch sinnvoller nutzen können) 
Die Diätberaterin war glaub ich im Anschluß nicht so begeistert, mich im Kurs gehabt zu haben,
nachdem sie eigendlich zu Fett und zu Unausgewogen ihre Rezepte   :plate_1:  gestaltete (da waren nicht mal frische Kräuter dabei) und auch sonst ihre Oberflächlichkeit gegenüber der DIA Typ II Patienten in Ihrer Presentation (ein paar nichts sagenden Folien) rüberbrachte. 
Ich hab Ihr im Anschluß an die 4 Abende jedoch kräftig meine Meinung gesagt   :Verzweiflung:   :outside_2_cut:   :angry_shut_up:  und ihr ein paar Tips gegeben.  
Ich glaube sie überdenkt   :zj_clever_cut:  Ihre Schulungsabende nochmal. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## michmay

Hallo Obelix1962, 
da hast Du wohl eine Diätberaterin gehabt, die das Thema wohl alles andere als gut rübergebracht hat. In der Regel finden diese Beratungen nicht nur in der Theorie, sondern auch in der Praxis statt, sprich, man geht auch mal gemeinsam Essen und schaut da, was essenstechnisch bei Diabetes machbar ist (und das ist ne Menge) und was man lieber reduzieren/unterlassen sollte. So entwickelt der Patient selbst ein Verständnis für seine Ernährung.  
Nimm doch nochmal an einer Beratung teil, dann aber mit einer anderen Diätberaterin....  :Grin:  
Liebe Grüße,
Micha

----------


## Sarah

Hallo puschenattel, 
Heisshungerattacken können als Ursache eine Pilzbelastung des Darmes haben. Ich würde jedenfall nicht einfach die Symptome mit Medikamenten überdecken, sondern nach den Ursachen forschen. Candida kann auch im Zusammenhang mit Schwermetallen (Amalgam) stehen. Eine Fehlfunktion der Schilddrüse führt auch zu Heisshungerattacken.   http://www.kolima.de/pilze.html  http://www.medizinkritik.de/autoren/...0Schilddr%FCse  http://www.apug.de/archiv/pdf/bgbl_methkom_candida.pdf  http://www.waswiressen.de/fusetalk/m...&threadid=3986 
Ich würde einfach ein bischen googeln. Da findest du jede Menge Hinweise. 
Viele Grüße von Sarah

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Sarah
Kann ich nur bestätigen...leider findet das Thema Candida kaum Gehör bei den Medizinern...ich werd schon immer blöd angeschaut, wenn ich nach einem Antimykotikum frage, wenn ich ein Rezept für Antibiotika kriege (die ich ja eh nicht nehme, aber immerhin will ich mal zum Nachdenken anregen, leider ohne Erfolg)....die Langzeitfolgen von Candida-Infektionen sind leider nur unzulänglich bekannt...

----------


## StarBuG

Candida im Magen ist mehr als unwahrscheinlich, wenn dann befindet der sich in der Speiseröhre, und da reicht meistens ein Blick in den Rachen und du siehst die Infektion. Candida im Dünndarm gibt es so gut wie nie, da der Dünndarm frei von Bakterien und auch Pilzen ist. Der Dünndarm ist der Teil, der die Nährstoffe aufnimmt. Medikamente, speziell zentral wirksame, können durchaus Heißhungerattacken auslösen, aber ich würde auch mal deinen Zuckerspiegel und den HBa1c (Zucker Langzeitmarker) kontrollieren lassen.
Vielleicht unterzuckerst du ja Nachts!? 
Gruß 
StarBuG

----------


## Küken

@ Lichtenberg 
Ich trinke nen Liter Tee, und dann fast nur Wasser, es sei denn ich bin unterwegs dann, Apfelschorle oder manchmal ne Coke...  
Kaffee zähl ich nicht mit, die drei Tassen in der Woche reisen es eh nicht raus...  
Lg küken

----------


## Nick

Ich achte so ein bisschen darauf. Weniger als ich sollte vermutlich.
Ich gucke zwar, dass ich jeden Tag Obst und Gemüse esse.
Aber an 5 verschiedene Sorten pro Tag komm ich fast nie ran. Und um ganz ehrlich zu sein, mein Essen ist meist weniger auf Gemüsebasis als auf Nudelbasis. Teilweise auch auf Schokoladebasis aber pssst.
Irgendwelche Mangelerscheinungen vom Mensafraß machen sich nicht bemerkbar und ich bin eher zu dünn als zu fett.

----------


## Küken

Ich hab grad ne Tüte Zwiebelringe, und Schoki verdrückt...  :zm_movies:  
SOviel zum Thema ich achte auf meine Ernährung...   :plate_1:   
Lg Küken  :cool_5:

----------


## Obelix1962

Na ja,  
Zwiebelringe waren es nicht bei mir. 
Aber ich glaube ein  :plate_1:  Tintenfischringe mit Knoffisahne   :vampire_flying:  und ein 
Gläschen / oder 2 / oder vielleicht doch das Fläschlein weißen Burgunder  :Prost mit Wein:  dazu schon
lecker gewesen. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Domino

wollte eigentlich 2 Kreuzchen machen - eines oben u. eines unten. Habe mich dann für das untere entschieden. Muss zwangsläufig auf eine gesunde Ernährung achten, weil ich auch ne Zuckersüsse  :emot16_eyelashes:  bin vom Typ II und außerdem auch noch die Triglyceride und das Cholesterin sich in schwindelnden Höhen befinden  :feeling_blue2_cut: . Da ich auch noch Cortison nehme u. dies u.a. zum Stiernacken u. Fettstammsucht führt, und wenn ich das alles essen würde, worauf ich Lust hätte, würde ich wahrscheinlich nur noch rollen.  :roll_1:  
Aber es gelingt mir nicht immer  :m_coffeecup:  :m_rolling_1:  Der Geist ist willig aber das Fleisch ist schwach

----------


## Obelix1962

@Domino, 
da bin ich aber froh das sich vom Kreis der weiteren 5 Mille
Dia II ern auch jemand hier her verirrt hat 
Zucker oje
Obelix1962 
PS:
Wäre nett mal was über Deine Erfahrungen mit DIA II zu erfahren

----------


## Domino

huhu Obelix  :dance_3_5: , 
aber gern doch, was willst Du denn wissen. Habe auch so meine Erfahrungen mit versch. Diabetikerkursen gemacht - ähnliche wie Du  :laughter10: 
Schluckst Du noch oder spritzt Du schon?? 
Bis denn dann Domino  :e_jumping_1:

----------


## Maggie

Auf meine Ernährung muß ich auch achten und darf leider nicht alles essen, na ja manchmal esse ich auch schon Dinge, die mir nicht so bekommen  :Peinlichkeit: 
Ich habe ja eine Stenose (Verengung) im Darm und somit fällt alles was faserreich ist und bläht weg.
Ballaststoffreiche Ernährung ist auch nicht, außer Bananen, Erdbeeren, Himbeeren kann ich an Obst nix essen. Und beim Gemüse schaut es auch leider ziemlich mau aus, obwohl Rosenkohl esse ich für mein Leben gerne und manchmal komme ich einfach nicht drum rum, auch Spargel mit Pfannkuchen esse ich für mein Leben gerne und habe es dieses Jahr nur mal mit den Spargelspitzen probiert, aber leider bekam ich höllische Bauchschmerzen.
Und Mac Kotz tut mir auch nicht so gut, ich esse für mein Leben gerne den TS Hamburger. 
Aber nix desto trotz versuche ich solche Dinge immer wieder, wenn es mir gesundheitlich soweit gut geht und kämpfe dann am nächsten Tag mit der "guten Schleimsuppe"   :Grin:  
Ja und gesunde Ernährung, was ist das denn heutzutage wirklich?? Ich habe eine Kollegin, die ernährt sich nur von Biogemüse und ist gertenschlank, na ich würde sagen fast dürr. Keine Süssigkeiten und auch kein Zucker oder Salz in den Speisen, mich würde so eine Ernährung auf Dauer todunglücklich machen. 
Essen sollte doch ein Genuß sein und gutes Essen gehört einfach ein Stück zur guten Lebensqualität, finde ich zumindest. : :Smiley:

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Maggie, 
auch ich hatte mich heuer mal an Spargelspitzen gewagt und wurde anschließend sehr schmerzhaft dafür bestraft (Stoma-Blockade). Eigentlich verstehe ich's nicht, denn die Dinger waren superzart, und ich hatte sie förmlich zu Brei gelutscht. Spargelcremesuppen vertrage ich hingegen gut ...  :u_thinking02y:  
Meine Ansicht zur gesunden Ernährung: Ich denke, das ist individuell ganz verschieden. Wer z.B. eine Lactose-Intoleranz hat, für den sind Milch, Käse und Joghurt ganz klar weniger gesund, für unsereins ist faserreiche Kost ungesund ... Grundsätzlich bin ich ein Fan von Bioprodukten, am besten aus dem eigenen Garten, aus Wald und (ungedüngter) Wiese oder direkt vom Erzeuger (hier v.a. Bauern, Jäger und Fischer). Der geschmackliche Unterschied zur industriell hergestellten und optisch schönen Massenware ist phänomenal. Keine Angst, ich würze trotzdem, ziemlich pikant sogar.  :m_yes:  
Genussvolle Grüße von
Angie

----------


## Maggie

Hi Angie, 
was ein Stoma ist, weiß ich, nur, dass man da auch eine Blockade haben kann, das wußte ich nicht. Wenn das so weh tut, wie bei einer Stenose, dann kann ich Deine Schmerzen nachvollziehen und denke, dass Du so schnell auch keine Spargelspitzen mehr probieren wirst.  :Lips Sealed: 
Meine Spargelspitzen waren auch superzart und ich hab die gekaut wie ne Kuh  :Grin:  ups, sorry, bin ja kein Wiederkäuer, aber ich war echt supervorsichtig und hab die nicht verschlungen, obwohl ich richtigen Heißhunger darauf hatte.
Eine Lactose-Intoleranz habe ich Gott sei Dank nicht, mag aber trotzdem keine Milchprodukte und muß mich immer zu den Probiotischen Joghurts zwingen, soll ja gesund sein.
 Produkte aus dem eigenen Garten sind mir auch lieber, als die aus dem Supermarkt, ich versuche auch, der Jahreszeit entsprechend Gemüse zu essen. Käme nie auf die Idee im Winter Erdbeeren zu verdrücken. : :Smiley:  Nur ich bin sehr skeptisch, wenn es um diese Bioläden geht, denn ich denke heutzutage versuchen viele, schnelles Geld zu machen.
War auch erst letzte Woche bei nem Bio Metzger und fragte nach, was denn der Unterschied zu dem Fleisch in normalen Fleischerreien sei. Man erklärte mir, dass die Tiere nicht mit Medikamenten gespritzt werden, wenn sie krank sind. Man würde die dann einige Wochen beobachten, gut ernähren, vom anderen Vieh trennen und dann erst schlachten.
Außer, dass das Fleisch sehr teuer war, habe ich jedoch keinen großen Unterschied bemerkt. 
Und Produkte aus dem Wald :Huh?:  Pilze selber suchen, na das wäre mir zu gefährlich  :Grin:  zudem sind die genauso schlecht für meinen Mitbewohner, wie die faserreiche Kost. Bärlauch mag ich keinen und kann den auch nicht von den anderen Waldkräutern unterscheiden und ich habe da auch noch den Fuchsbandwurm im Hinterkopf. 
Aber wild essen mag ich auch gerne ......aber nur wenn keiner dabei ist  :Zunge raus:  Ne Spaß beiseite, so ein guter Wildschweinbraten mit Knödeln, lecker  :plate_1: 
Nur soviel davon sollte es auch der Gesundheit wegen nicht sein, soll ja noch alles von Tschernobil verstrahlt sein..................obwohl, dann muß ich vielleicht meine Beisserchen nicht mehr mit "Strahlerweiß" oder wie das Zeugs heißt putzen  :laughter06:

----------


## Obelix1962

@Domino
Hallole hier meine Dosierung bin gerade so am spritzen von Insolin
vorbeigerutscht.  :beer_new:  
3 x 1000 mg Metformin
und Morgens noch
1 x 4 mg Glimepirid   :zl_good_luck_cut:  "Gott sei Dank nur Tabletten!"  :zl_good_luck_cut:  
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Sarah

Hallo, 
ich finde den Ausspruch "Der Mensch ist, was er isst" sehr aussagekräftig. 
Eine allgemein gültige "absolute gesunde Ernährung" gibt es meiner nach Meinung nicht. Ein Lebensmittel ist für eine Person gut, für die Andere, die allergische darauf reagiert eben nicht.
Ein bewährtes Hilfsmittel ist für mich inzwischen das Pendel geworden, ich denke es kann jeder erlernen, was schlecht pendelt esse ich inzwischen nicht mehr. 
Seit ich auf die Ernährungslehre von Otoman Zar-Adusht Hanish gestoßen bin, habe ich wirklich sehr gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht.
Auch andere gute Ratschläge findet man darunter. Seit ich die genannten Atemübungen mache, kann ich um 45 sek. länger die Luft anhalten und komme eigentlich bei Anstrengungen kaum noch außer Atem.  http://www.inform24.de/mazdaznan.html http://www.mazdaznan.de/gesundwi/gesundwi.htm 
Viele liebe Grüße von Sarah

----------


## puschenattel

Hallo Sarah, irgendwo hakt es gerade bei mir...
Ich muss langfristig medikamente nehmen, mein leben lang... und immer mehr und andere noch dazu... Ich überlege bei jeder, die ich nehme:Brauche ich die oder soll nur eine nebenwirkung kaschiert werden...
Und jetzt habe ich gefunden, dass eine sorte tabletten, die ich nehme, im verdacht steht, süchte auszulösen: fresssucht, spielsucht, kaufsucht. Und da ich nachts fressanfälle habe, lag es für mich nahe, erstmal dort anzusetzen... also habe ich gaaanz laangsaaam dieses medikament runtergefahren.Und siehe da, meine fressattacken werden weniger... 
Ob ich pilze irgendwo im körper habe, ich denke schon, da sind sie bei allen menschen.. Und sie machen sicher erst probleme, wenn sie die oberhand bekommen... Also an eine pilzüberwucherung mag ich nicht denken, das passiert sicher bei einem geschwächten organismus--krebstherapie  z.b.
Auch meine Amalgambeisserchen lass ich schön in ruhe... 
Ich habe probleme mit der lendenwirbelsäule und da muss ich was machen... Einen mehrfrontenkrieg sollte frau tunlichst vermeiden...
Meinen körper kenne ich ziemlich genau und weiss auch, was ich vermeiden oder besser haben möchte
Vielleicht nimmst du dir mal google und ein wenig zeit, dann könntest mal bei Parkinson lesen
liebe grüsse puschenattel

----------


## Domino

Hallo Sarah, 
kann da nur Puschenattel beipflichten. Es gibt viele Medikamente, die automatisch zu einer Gewichtszunahme führen. Denke da auch z.B. an Cortison. Solche Spielchen mit auspendeln usw. kann man nur machen, wenn man nicht ernsthaft krank ist u. wenn man wirklich daran glaubt. Viele pendeln ja auch die Medikamente aus, da bleibt mir aber auch keine Wahl, da kann das Pendel 100 mal sagen "das ist nix für dich" ich muss es trotzdem nehmen u. bei 15 versch. Medikamenten u. das mehrmals täglich würde sich dies auch schwierig gestalten. In der Regel werden es auch eher mehr als weniger Medikamente, weil man ja schon wieder die Nebenwirkungen bekämpfen muss  :nana_2_cut: . 
Wer seinen Körper einigermaßen kennt, merkt recht schnell, was er verträgt u. was nicht. 
Liebe Grüße Domino

----------


## Domino

@Sarah, 
da hast Du vollkommen Recht, dass es Dinge zwischen Himmel u. Erde gibt, die nicht nachvollziehbar sind. Man sollte trotzdem mit beiden Beinen auf dem Boden bleiben. Habe selbst, bedingt durch meine 20jährige Patientenkariere, schon vieles aus der Esotherikrichtung, Alternativmedizin u.u.u. ausprobiert. Das hat mich alles viel Geld gekostet aber ich wurde in keinster Weise nur annähernd geheilt. Im Gegenteil es hat vieles überschattet. Manches hat mir sicherlich geholfen, mit meiner Krankheit besser umszugehen bzw. Kraft gegeben, immer wieder neue Niederschläge besser wegzustecken. Mache auch immer noch Yoga od. meditiere auch mal ganz gerne, weil es mir gut tut. Aber gerade beim Pendeln habe ich doch festgestellt, dass sich das Pendel relativ leicht in eine bestimmte Richtung drehen läßt. Das Amalgam wurde mir übrigens auf Anraten von Medizinern bereits 1989 entfernt. Leider konnte ich deshalb meine Gesundheit nicht wiedererlangen. 
Liebe Grüße Domino

----------

